# Do you use a Rupes Bigfoot mk2 15? Is your machine faulty?



## Summit Detailing

Evening one and all,

If I had written this last week it would have been a long, possibly sweary rant:devil: but having had time to reflect this thread will be short and sweet.

>Are you using the above polisher?

>Are you a hobbyist detailer who is struggling to get any meaningful paint correction?

>Are you a professional detailer who is taking longer than is necessary to detail a new car? for example.

Does your polisher behave like mine did in the following short video clip? - this is on a flat panel of an Audi A4, Rupes pad/polish, speed 4 and with the lightest of pressure the pad stops spinning as shown by the pen marker on the backing plate.





Or is your Bigfoot working as it should, as demonstrated by a friends machine in the video below (bought at the same time at Waxstock), this is using exactly the same panel area, pad, polish, speed and pressure.
As you can see the pad has no problem spinning and as such will perform whatever task you ask of it in a sensible timeframe.





The back story -

Unfortunately my original machine, bought at Waxstock last year displayed the above fault two months ago, so thinking this was just bad luck and having been happy with it up until this point I bought another as a spare and to ensure I could still function as a business.

Slims Detailing advised me where to send the machine for a warranty repair so off it went (my impression was of a man in a shed).

I've since been using the 'spare' machine, with the original repaired machine being left in it's box as the spare, apparently the 'speed controller' was at fault so this was replaced.

Roll forward to last week and after only 6 weeks of use the new machine, it developed exactly the same fault whilst in the throws of machining a car
Now if I had been tucked away in a clients garage a couple of hours drive from home this would have been an inconvenience to be polite, as it was I was at a friends unit only 10mins from home so no problem off I go to collect the spare (repaired) machine.
And guess what, oh yes this will amuse you - it was soon clear after trying to correct the other side of the bonnet that the repaired machine was exactly the same as before:devil:, not just that but struggling to spin even on speed 6!

I've now got a car that's partially machine polished and with 2 faulty machines unable to complete the remaining panels

After much toing and froing and with a less than helpful initial response from Slim's I finally got hold of Dave @ RupesUK's contact number (check the Rupes website, the only contact details are for the main Italian office!)

Having calming explained my predicament he arranged for a new machine to be sent out overnight from Slim's - I'm now having to rearrange the diary to take into account the machining time lost whilst staring at two faulty machines:wall:

Both machines were sent to the man in a shed last week (efficiently organised by Rich @ Polished Bliss - top service) to be repaired even though I've explained to everyone involved I don't think this will resolve the problem given the original one is still faulty.

I'm currently awaiting an update & will update this thread accordingly.

Fingers crossed the third machine continues to work

cheers

Chris


----------



## cleslie

My mk2 bought in January failed 3/4 way round the second car I polished with it, probably after about 8 hours use in total over a couple of weeks. It turned out that the bearing had seized so no rotation on the head at all. All got very hot before hand. I sent mine to the man in a shed and it seems OK now but as I've done both cars in the household, I haven't used it for a prolonged period to be see for sure. He put it down as a faulty speed controller as he reckoned Rupes don't cover bearing under warranty. Also, I had to pay for postage there as I was told they only cover postage one way but I was compensated with a couple of new pads. Not overly impressed I must say. Awesome machine when fault free though.


----------



## SystemClenz

Think I'll get myself a spare


----------



## chongo

SystemClenz said:


> Think I'll get myself a spare


That's why I have a flex 3401:thumb: just in case


----------



## Choppy

better give mine a good test at the weekend then before i go away as I've got a Macan to do as soon as i get back!


----------



## Summit Detailing

cleslie said:


> My mk2 bought in January failed 3/4 way round the second car I polished with it, probably after about 8 hours use in total over a couple of weeks. It turned out that the bearing had seized so no rotation on the head at all. All got very hot before hand. I sent mine to the man in a shed and it seems OK now but as I've done both cars in the household, I haven't used it for a prolonged period to be see for sure. He put it down as a faulty speed controller as he reckoned Rupes don't cover bearing under warranty. Also, I had to pay for postage there as I was told they only cover postage one way but I was compensated with a couple of new pads. Not overly impressed I must say. Awesome machine when fault free though.


I'd recommend spinning it up on a panel or two just to make sure it is working correctly.



SystemClenz said:


> Think I'll get myself a spare


Yeah alright....I wasn't going to buy a 3rd 'spare':wall:


----------



## tosh

chongo said:


> That's why I have a flex 3401:thumb: just in case


I think everyone is waiting for this:
https://www.flex-tools.com/en/products/xfe-7-15-150-2/

but with a 5" backing plate, which only appears to be an accessory.


----------



## Ultra

A good enough reason to jump ship and try a flex, you don't hear about those breaking down do you.


----------



## ronwash

tosh said:


> I think everyone is waiting for this:
> https://www.flex-tools.com/en/products/xfe-7-15-150-2/
> 
> but with a 5" backing plate, which only appears to be an accessory.


Cheers for that,im looking foward to it too


----------



## chongo

tosh said:


> I think everyone is waiting for this:
> https://www.flex-tools.com/en/products/xfe-7-15-150-2/
> 
> but with a 5" backing plate, which only appears to be an accessory.


This looks very interesting indeed 

Any prices and when is it out over here? I wonder if it will be at Waxstock this year


----------



## Bill58

chongo said:


> This looks very interesting indeed
> 
> Any prices and when is it out over here? I wonder if it will be at Waxstock this year


I am waiting on one Mike but the delivery is end of May.


----------



## chongo

Bill58 said:


> I am waiting on one Mike but the delivery is end of May.


Cheers bud:thumb: I take it you are getting it from the states mate:thumb:

You don't mind me asking but how much did you pay for it:thumb:


----------



## Bill58

Getting it from UK tool centre for £350 approx.


----------



## Bill58

Flex seriously underestimated the demand and ran out of stock very quickly. I was given the end of May for new stock at UK tool centre and a price of £350 (website price) This might rise a little.


----------



## Alan W

If you can't wait Mick you can buy from Germany and just change the plug. 

That's where I bought a 3401 VRG many years ago before they were sold in the UK. :buffer:

Alan W


----------



## tosh

ronwash said:


> Cheers for that,im looking foward to it too fu***** long.


Ultimate Finish have it at 349 pre-order, which isn't a bad price, considering Autogeek have it at 420 dollars at discount.

Just that 6" backing plate as standard, which is a shame - so another extra to purchase before you get to use it.

I was at a detailing day with Kelly/KDS and he's also waiting for this one. Rupes reliability appear to be hit and miss - if you get a good one, then it'll last forever; if you get a lemon, then you're stuck with an unreliable machine until the warranty runs out, then you're stuck.

FLEX (or anyone else) don't have that reputation. Victim of their own success, or justified shoddy workmanship.

Will see if this needs the washer mod to start with; it's a lot of money to put down if you're a weekend warrior.

I was all set to get a Rupes LHR15 at Waxstock, but if I can have this for another hundred quid....

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## tosh

Alan W said:


> If you can't wait Mick you can buy from Germany and just change the plug.
> 
> That's where I bought a 3401 VRG many years ago before they were sold in the UK. :buffer:
> 
> Alan W


Quick search is for around 420 EUR including post - so what I would expect - which is out of my price range unfortunately.

I can stomach an LHR15 Mk1 for 260 and a washer mod - it would have to be earning its keep if I paid 400 quid for one.

Thanks

Edit: found the 125mm backing plate for 22 EUR, so at least that's not too painful. (Flex part 442.445)


----------



## chongo

Alan W said:


> If you can't wait Mick you can buy from Germany and just change the plug.
> 
> That's where I bought a 3401 VRG many years ago before they were sold in the UK. :buffer:
> 
> Alan W


Just might wait Alan but cheers bud for the link:thumb:

Got the VRG anyway can't see that ever breaking:lol:


----------



## Eric the Red

I was looking at getting the duetto, wonder if that has the same problem


----------



## Maccaa

Having chatted to Chris last week, it was patently clear he was disappointed with the current situation in regards to his Mk2 but considering it's his "living" was very pragmatic.

I, for one, will be awaiting the conclusion before I decide to purchase a Mk 2


----------



## Alan W

chongo said:


> Just might wait Alan but cheers bud for the link:thumb:


Was only posted for a bit of fun and was tongue in cheek really Mick. 

Waiting isn't a bad idea actually to allow any early teething troubles to be fixed. 

Alan W


----------



## Sid

This is good feedback! I was looking to buy a Rupes Mk2, but now that Flex looks good.
Will be my first DA, was planning on mass hand buffing! Sod that now. These machines save time, therefore money (opportunity cost)


----------



## Sid

tosh said:


> I think everyone is waiting for this:
> https://www.flex-tools.com/en/products/xfe-7-15-150-2/
> 
> but with a 5" backing plate, which only appears to be an accessory.


Why is there a wait list?
It was on sale on May 2015!!
http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...-stroke-free-spinning-orbital-polisher-7.html


----------



## In House

I have 21 mkI, and imho it's far from the durability i can get from German brands. My unit bearings start to sounding very funky after one and half sets of carbon brush. And i also already replaced trigger and speed control units 2 times.


----------



## Sid

In House said:


> I have 21 mkI, and imho it's far from the durability i can get from German brands. My unit bearings start to sounding very funky after one and half sets of carbon brush. And i also already replaced trigger and speed control units 2 times.


Seems Rupes have no adequate quality control in place. AVOID :wall:


----------



## Joel79

I have both 15 and 21 mk2, sometimes 15 tends to stall rather easily but 21 works amazingly well. I wish 15 would be as good but its not.


----------



## Choppy

I've just booked in a rupes training day at Ti-22 so will hopefully be able to pick up some good tips and techniques

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie

Choppy said:


> I've just booked in a rupes training day at Ti-22 so will hopefully be able to pick up some good tips and techniques
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Raise these concerns with them. Be interesting to hear their viewpoint. 
Some have had issues, me for one but you can't help thinking this isn't a major issue as practically every pro seems to use the Rupes system. They wouldn't if they broke down every 5 mins.


----------



## Choppy

Will do 👍 I'll be bringing all my machines with me to compare to theirs.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andysp

tosh said:


> Ultimate Finish have it at 349 pre-order, which isn't a bad price, considering Autogeek have it at 420 dollars at discount.
> 
> Just that 6" backing plate as standard, which is a shame - so another extra to purchase before you get to use it.
> 
> Just been on to UF about the Flex and the price of £349 does not include a backing plate of anykind!
> 
> Factor in maybe another £25 on top for a 5" plate.:wall:


----------



## chongo

Clean&shiny have the new flex for £309 I think


----------



## Andysp

chongo said:


> Clean&shiny have the new flex for £309 I think


 Thanks Chongo,

Including a backing plate as well,order going in when i return to blighty next week.:thumb:


----------



## chongo

Andysp said:


> Thanks Chongo,
> 
> Including a backing plate as well,order going in when i return to blighty next week.:thumb:


I don't think it comes with the 6" backing plate yet:thumb:


----------



## chongo

This is worth a watch


----------



## Andysp

Having watched the videos i think i've finally found the polisher for me,just need to find pads and compound now!!

Cheers


----------



## Frog

The flex looks good but don't forget it is not a true da therefore not as safe as a true da. I was under the impression the whole point of a da is that it will stall under certain conditions and there allowing us inexperienced users from damaging our paintwork. The nature of the Rupes is just like any other dual action it is not a direct drive and it will stall am I missing something here?
Please don't think I am being funny or trolling, it's a genuine misunderstanding.


----------



## Ultra

Frog said:


> The flex looks good but don't forget it is not a true da therefore not as safe as a true da. I was under the impression the whole point of a da is that it will stall under certain conditions and there allowing us inexperienced users from damaging our paintwork. The nature of the Rupes is just like any other dual action it is not a direct drive and it will stall am I missing something here?
> Please don't think I am being funny or trolling, it's a genuine misunderstanding.


The flex imo is well suited to anyone that prefers the feel of a rotary but can benefit from positives of a DA, it is equally as safe unless your being a total moron.


----------



## Andysp

Having used the rupes i found the fact that it can stall was at times a pain in the butt, in my opinion it was a little too counterproductive when trying to achieving good results in a reasonable time.
I'm hoping that as mentioned feel of a rotary with the positives of a DA will be the perfect combination for me.
I guess time will tell!!


----------



## tosh

Frog said:


> The flex looks good but don't forget it is not a true da therefore not as safe as a true da. I was under the impression the whole point of a da is that it will stall under certain conditions and there allowing us inexperienced users from damaging our paintwork. The nature of the Rupes is just like any other dual action it is not a direct drive and it will stall am I missing something here?
> Please don't think I am being funny or trolling, it's a genuine misunderstanding.


This Flex IS a DA

You're thinking about the forced rotation version, which this isn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ultra

tosh said:


> This Flex IS a DA
> 
> You're thinking about the forced rotation version, which this isn't.
> 
> The new fle DA is free spinning, backward step ?


----------



## fatdazza

Helps if we get the terminology right.

The Flex VRG 3401 is a DA i.e Dual Action. It is a forced rotation which also oscillates.

Rupes machines and most others which people mistakenly call DAs are in fact orbital polishers. The oscillation results in them rotating, but under pressure the rotation stops and they only oscillate.


----------



## tosh

Ultra said:


> tosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new fle DA is free spinning, backward step ?
> 
> 
> 
> The VRG forced rotation is something that you may not like
> I had a go with one, and it's almost as much work as a rotary; your mileage will vary
> 
> If you want something like a Rupes, but from Flex, this is their answer, that's all. Haven't seen a review or hands on as yet, so it may be rubbish! Unlikely, but you never know.
> 
> At least it won't break down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...


----------



## tosh

fatdazza said:


> Helps if we get the terminology right.
> 
> The Flex VRG 3401 is a DA i.e Dual Action. It is a forced rotation which also oscillates.
> 
> Rupes machines and most others which people mistakenly call DAs are in fact orbital polishers. The oscillation results in them rotating, but under pressure the rotation stops and they only oscillate.


Of course, but then that'll take the thread in yet another odd tangent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fatdazza

tosh said:


> Ultra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The VRG forced rotation is something that you may not like
> I had a go with one, and it's almost as much work as a rotary; your mileage will vary
> 
> If you want something like a Rupes, but from Flex, this is their answer, that's all. Haven't seen a review or hands on as yet, so it may be rubbish! Unlikely, but you never know.
> 
> At least it won't break down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Italians have the style, but if you want reliability, then German engineering tops them hands down
Click to expand...


----------



## LewisChadwick7

very good and interesting read this..... i've been looking for a new machine for a while now (when funds allow) and after deliberating the mk2 lhr15 and 3401 i was set on the rupes but all these bad experiences are making me look towards the flex more now but i'll certainly hold of buying anything in the immediate future see what rupes do about these clearly common faults on the mk2


----------



## tosh

LewisChadwick7 said:


> very good and interesting read this..... i've been looking for a new machine for a while now (when funds allow) and after deliberating the mk2 lhr15 and 3401 i was set on the rupes but all these bad experiences are making me look towards the flex more now but i'll certainly hold of buying anything in the immediate future see what rupes do about these clearly common faults on the mk2


I would love a LHR15 for exactly the same reason; I just don't want to get it out one Day and find it needs major repairs out of warranty. It won't get enough use to know if I have a "good one".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Frog

To be honest if you like the idea of the Rupes I wouldn't not buy one at the moment. The problem is that you only ever hear of the ones that have gone wrong and you never hear of the hundreds of machines that are out there working fine.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Frog said:


> To be honest if you like the idea of the Rupes I wouldn't not buy one at the moment. The problem is that you only ever hear of the ones that have gone wrong and you never hear of the hundreds of machines that are out there working fine.


exactly and you dont hear much mentioned about the flex 3401 :buffer::doublesho


----------



## euge07

I hope I dont jinx myself but I have a rupes mk2 lhr15 and bigfoot mini and I use both regularly and have had no problems and love them


----------



## Summit Detailing

Frog said:


> To be honest if you like the idea of the Rupes I wouldn't not buy one at the moment. The problem is that you only ever hear of the ones that have gone wrong and you never hear of the hundreds of machines that are out there working fine.


Agreed, just like cars, restaurants, hotels etc.

I hope I've just been incredibly unlucky, the machine is fantastic when working and certainly a popular option amongst professionals and hobbyists alike.

It is also about how you are looked after from a customer service perspective when something does go wrong - this needs sharpening up from my experience.

On a side note I like the idea of the Flex but as with all their tools the location of the speed control thumbwheel is not ideally placed for a left hander like myself.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Maccaa

Hi Chris,

Any update on your customer service issues, has everything been sorted to your satisfaction?

Maccaa


----------



## leeandfay

My LHR15 mk2 may have the same issue but ive not used it enough toi comment fully. 

I literally tried it on one car and it was bogging but this of coarse maybe the paint/pad/polish combo so ill post up when i do a bmw i have in next week


----------



## Choppy

I thought mine was bogging at first but I put it down to my technique which has now been adjusted and its fine

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing

Maccaa said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Any update on your customer service issues, has everything been sorted to your satisfaction?
> 
> Maccaa


Update - Rupes repair man still has my 2 faulty machine, I chased RupesUK for an update before the bank holiday just gone and was told they'd come back to me after the BH weekend.

Having not heard anything I chased again on Thursday to be told they'd come back to me with an update..............still waiting!

Cheers

Chris


----------



## leeandfay

Choppy said:


> I thought mine was bogging at first but I put it down to my technique which has now been adjusted and its fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Exactly - Ive been using a rotary for years and years so having only used this once i cant really comment as i need to get used to the different technique.

I know my way around rotary polishing but going back to the DA way of thinking is a different beast.

I'll be using the 15 mk2 when i return to work next week so lets see


----------



## waqasr

This is why I still keep going back to rotary, Its a simple design, less to go wrong and so reliable. Hope your issues are sorted mate.


----------



## Bigpikle

Summit Detailing said:


> Update - Rupes repair man still has my 2 faulty machine, I chased RupesUK for an update before the bank holiday just gone and was told they'd come back to me after the BH weekend.
> 
> Having not heard anything I chased again on Thursday to be told they'd come back to me with an update..............still waiting!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


thats just plain $^(£ service on its own and really doesnt inspire any confidence....

I was just reading that you can become 'Officially Accredited' by Rupes for a mere £325 as well. Maybe they should put more focus on backup and service than more ways to take money from people? Just a thought....


----------



## Summit Detailing

~UPDATE~

Chased RupesUK again today for an update - got told that one of my faulty machines has had 2 unspecified new parts fitted and it is being couriered back to me this week to test.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Joel79

Keep us updated.

My 21 vs 15 same pad:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BN7PIaahF59/


----------



## Summit Detailing

~ FINAL UPDATE ~

Warranty repaired machine received today, tested straight away, back2back with my working machine - just started refining this weeks Porsche 911.
.
..
...
Still faulty!



I phoned RupesUK straight away and they've agreed to send out a new replacement machine, with the faulty machine being collected and sent back to the factory.

So in theory this issue is now resolved, a somewhat long winded and at times stressful experience and one that I certainly wouldn't want to go through again - way too much hassle.

PM me if you would like to purchase a brand new mk2 15 - I've decided I will be purchasing the new Flex XFE 7-15 150 as my spare machine.

cheers

Chris


----------



## Ultra

Good move opting for the new flex.


----------



## leeandfay

I'm back to work on Friday so i'm going to test mine out fully. 

I'm pretty sure i have a dodgy one too - That'll be my luck anyway


----------



## NateQ

I am glad I saw this post. I was very close to buying the Rupes 15 mk2 but now I think I would rather have the new flex da.


----------



## tosh

Ultra said:


> Good move opting for the new flex.





NateQ said:


> I am glad I saw this post. I was very close to buying the Rupes 15 mk2 but now I think I would rather have the new flex da.


Forensic Detailing review here (I haven't watched it yet)


----------



## tosh

and sold out at CleanAndShiny...
now I want one


----------



## Bigpikle

hopefully going to see these next week and have a go  They do look rather good.


----------



## tosh

2 year warranty will do me fine; I'll buy it when it comes into stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Triggauk

I've been having some stalling issues with with my 15 mk2, it just didn't seem to want to spin on even the slightest of slightest curves. I read on autogeek about sanding down the plastic shroud behind the backing plate as this runs against the plate and is what causes the machine to bog and stall.

I didn't really want to start sanding it away due to the warranty so I removed the backing plate and gave it a thorough clean with air and wd40. I then greased the edges of the plastic shroud where it meets the backing plate, screwed the backing plate back on and span it by hand for around 10 whole turns to grease the back of the plate also...... Hey presto it was cutting away and managing the curves better than it did fresh out of the box. 

Obviously we should not be having to do all these little mods etc to get a £350+ power tool working the way it should.... but it might be worth trying before going through a lengthy repair & Return process with Rupes!!

I'm going to go with the washer mod next and see if that improves it even more.


----------



## Choppy

I've got a kamikaze backing plate on the way so will see how that goes

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle

Triggauk said:


> I've been having some stalling issues with with my 15 mk2, it just didn't seem to want to spin on even the slightest of slightest curves. I read on autogeek about sanding down the plastic shroud behind the backing plate as this runs against the plate and is what causes the machine to bog and stall.
> 
> I didn't really want to start sanding it away due to the warranty so I removed the backing plate and gave it a thorough clean with air and wd40. I then greased the edges of the plastic shroud where it meets the backing plate, screwed the backing plate back on and span it by hand for around 10 whole turns to grease the back of the plate also...... Hey presto it was cutting away and managing the curves better than it did fresh out of the box.
> 
> Obviously we should not be having to do all these little mods etc to get a £350+ power tool working the way it should.... but it might be worth trying before going through a lengthy repair & Return process with Rupes!!
> 
> I'm going to go with the washer mod next and see if that improves it even more.


The LC HD pads seem to get good reviews and help with this stalling issue - the depth of foam must really make a difference?


----------



## Triggauk

Thanks Bigpikle... I'll order some this week and give them a whirl. Funnily the megs MF give me the best rotation and handle curves a lot better than blue/green Rupes seem to..... the megs MF finishing pad is absolute turd though.


----------



## Bigpikle

I honestly haven't ever used MF pads. They have been introduced since I really used to do a lot of machining work - most of that was rotary anyway really. I have a totally trashed black Q5 to do soon and was wondering if a MF cutting pad might end up being step 1 on this car? 

What didn't you like on the finishing pad as I've only ever ward good reports of these before?


----------



## Triggauk

MF cutting pad is my default go to pad for Rupes correction work... I love it. The MF finishing pad just didn't feel right... almost like it was to big for the backing plate and it wouldn't ride the paint smoothly at all ( maybe I need to give it another go and prime better) 
The last Q5 I did nearly killed me but it was heavy defects and the paint was like teflon. I ended up using the Carpro hybrid pad in the end, which just about got it done.


----------



## tosh

Rupes + Megs MF cutting = Win

They just clog up so quickly you need to have a lot on hand 

Finish/refine with a Rupes white foam = Gloss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chongo

Rupes, MF cutting pads and Meguairs D300 is probably a better choice:thumb:
I've just completed a 3stage correction on a rock hard Lamborghini and the key to using the combo is to prime the pad fully then as I used the 3" on the 75mm, applied 2 small dots of d300 then once you've done 1 pass stop and quickly clean the pad then carry on. It works the same with the 5" pad as well:thumb:


----------



## tosh

chongo said:


> Rupes, MF cutting pads and Meguairs D300 is probably a better choice:thumb:


That's what I meant... Rupes + Megs MF cutting pad and polish.

I know Megs have the thin foam system now, may try that at some point, as those pads are easier to clean if you don't have an air line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chongo

Same here haven't used them yet but read good reports from the states that they are easier to work with. I've only got 2 MF 3" cutting pads from Meguairs left, so I bought the ones from flexi pads as a replacement, so will just have to wait the outcome on them.


----------



## Bigpikle

seems like there are quite a few own brand MF pads around at a slightly cheaper price - wondering if there is really much quality difference? Elite, SP and others seem to have them?

Right now I was wondering if the MF cutting pad would give me a little more ooomph on the DAS-6 pro, as I still just cant decide on a long throw or forced rotation machine. Otherwise I was going to dust off the giant old wool pads for the rotary


----------



## leeandfay

I have to agree with MF pads here.

I used my Rupes Mk2 today with a MF cutting pad and it was night and day - Machine absolutely loved it and so did i.

I shelved mf pads 2 years ago but now it's all ill use on the LHR15.


----------



## Triggauk

leemackstaffs said:


> I have to agree with MF pads here.
> 
> I used my Rupes Mk2 today with a MF cutting pad and it was night and day - Machine absolutely loved it and so did i.
> 
> I shelved mf pads 2 years ago but now it's all ill use on the LHR15.


Exactly this. Rupes 15 mk2 Meg MF pad with Menzerna FG400 can quite often correct & finish out nicely for me. Navy & purple spider pad, Rupes yellow & white are all top notch with the mk2.

I'm wanting to try some Koch chemie compounds with the Megs MF next.


----------



## leeandfay

Im using Koch Chemie with mine and although i only just finished a mini which isnt massive the defects were awful and it was only a one stage and spot repair on a deep scratch but the paint was being mowed down just enough in one hit <3

Pleasure to work with tbh


----------



## Triggauk

leemackstaffs said:


> Im using Koch Chemie with mine and although i only just finished a mini which isnt massive the defects were awful and it was only a one stage and spot repair on a deep scratch but the paint was being mowed down just enough in one hit <3
> 
> Pleasure to work with tbh


Just the kind of jobs I like but never seem to get. You've just persuaded me to go for some heavy and medium Koch Chem on next order. I'll be amazed if it drags me away from Menzerna though.


----------



## leeandfay

I do want to try the Menz but i'm hung up on the Koch Chemie stuff because so far it's been working like a dream for me 

I also like Scholl S20 Black on a mf cutting pad.


----------



## tosh

chongo said:


> Same here haven't used them yet but read good reports from the states that they are easier to work with. I've only got 2 MF 3" cutting pads from Meguairs left, so I bought the ones from flexi pads as a replacement, so will just have to wait the outcome on them.


In2detailing is getting the Buff n Shine MF pads as well

Considering the Megs is a 2 pack, I don't think there is much in it cost wise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh

Bigpikle said:


> seems like there are quite a few own brand MF pads around at a slightly cheaper price - wondering if there is really much quality difference? Elite, SP and others seem to have them?
> 
> Right now I was wondering if the MF cutting pad would give me a little more ooomph on the DAS-6 pro, as I still just cant decide on a long throw or forced rotation machine. Otherwise I was going to dust off the giant old wool pads for the rotary


Yes; the xtra cut Megs pads would help on an 8mm polisher

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joel79

So i sold my 15 Mk2 and bought a new one, what a night and day difference! The new oner is much more stronger and it has zero problems, much like my 21 mk2. The old one was hair smoother but a lot weaker. This is weird because fellow professional detailer tested it with another 15 mk2 and from the same patch and they were identical and better than mk1. My new machine is newer patch.


----------



## Summit Detailing

UPDATE:

I've been chasing Rupes UK every week since the last update and they are still waiting for the replacement machine to arrive with them before sending it out to me.

Not impressed........

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Ultra

Summit Detailing said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I've been chasing Rupes UK every week since the last update and they are still waiting for the replacement machine to arrive with them before sending it out to me.
> 
> Not impressed........
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chris


What a load of BS, so they have no machines in stock, theres nothing worse than being fobbed off.


----------



## johnhoneyman

Just come across this topic.

Seems my Mk2 bigfoot 15 has the same symptoms.
Bought in February.

Slight pressure and the pad stops spinning :devil:


----------



## JamesRS5

Have any of you guys with pad rotation problems tried the spacer washer modification to move the backing plate away from the dust cover? 
Also, do you have enough lubrication on the backing plate? Rupes say the backing plate must be lubricated where touches the dust cover.


----------



## chongo

JamesRS5 said:


> Have any of you guys with pad rotation problems tried the spacer washer modification to move the backing plate away from the dust cover?
> Also, do you have enough lubrication on the backing plate? Rupes say the backing plate must be lubricated where touches the dust cover.


I have the washer mod and it certainly makes a difference :thumb:


----------



## Triggauk

Had the same issue..... brought the kamikaze beast plate... and now I don't!!


----------



## euge07

I fear my polisher has these symptoms now as well  

might just go for a flex and save any hassle


----------



## chongo

euge07 said:


> I fear my polisher has these symptoms now as well
> 
> might just go for a flex and save any hassle


Which flex bud.


----------



## suspal

The 3401 is the machine to go for the Xfe7 is a finishing machine,yet to use the xfe in anger yet.:buffer:


----------



## euge07

chongo said:


> Which flex bud.


going to see about getting my rupes sorted, it seems to be ok on very flat surfaces, but when gets near any curved or odd panels it seems like it hasnt enought bite and doesnt perform well, it doesnt do it all the time though,

I see the post above about lubricating in around the backing plate, I'll be honest, I've never done this or knew you had to?

It would be a 3401 vrg I would go for or if the new da had enough bite in it I would get it


----------



## JamesRS5

Try using an M8 washer to space out the backing pad from the machine, you won’t have any issues after this.


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong

Got a Kamikazi Beast Backing plate on my 15 Mk2....really changes the machine for the better but its a very very expensive upgrade!


----------



## suspal

This is where I believe Rupes have gone wrong,it takes Kai in Japan and Mr Brown in the USA to come up with aftermarket solutions,and the same goes to flex with the 3401 where Lake country have prodused an aftermarket backing pkate system,for the life of me I don't and can't see why companies do this,as the machines themselves arn't cheap.
So I suggest that both Flex and Rupes have a rethink on how they can put wrongs to right,they'd probably sell more machines if they put the customer a little more in their thought process.
No offence to Kai or Kevin in fact they should be thanked.
There should be no reason to exploit loyal customers or is it make loyal customers purchase smaller machines that increases revenue?
Could these companies not have foreseen these problems !!!!:thumb:


----------



## LeeH

Did the OP ever get his machine back?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## euge07

Do many opt for the washer mod on the mkii rupes?

Going to give it a try


----------



## cleslie

euge07 said:


> Do many opt for the washer mod on the mkii rupes?
> 
> Going to give it a try


I have the washer mod and it is an improvement. Very pleased with my LHR15 mk2 which is why I recently bought the LHR75e mini to go with it.


----------



## Mark R5

Well I'm certainly glad I came across this thread. I thought Rupes was the daddy of machine polishing and they were out of my price range. 

I'm now doing far too much overtime than I'd like but it's given me some funds that will now allow me to look at a machine polisher in this price range. 

Judging by the amount of good feedback Flex has received I think I need to be looking in their direction. Let the research commence.


----------



## chongo

Mark ST said:


> Well I'm certainly glad I came across this thread. I thought Rupes was the daddy of machine polishing and they were out of my price range.
> 
> I'm now doing far too much overtime than I'd like but it's given me some funds that will now allow me to look at a machine polisher in this price range.
> 
> Judging by the amount of good feedback Flex has received I think I need to be looking in their direction. Let the research commence.


Don't get me wrong the new mark 11 Rupes 15mm is a great polishing machine but it can slightly slow down but not to the point it stops rotating but if you get the washer mod fitted which I have it does solve this annoying problem :thumb:

What flex was you thinking of.


----------



## Mark R5

chongo said:


> Don't get me wrong the new mark 11 Rupes 15mm is a great polishing machine but it can slightly slow down but not to the point it stops rotating but if you get the washer mod fitted which I have it does solve this annoying problem :thumb:
> 
> What flex was you thinking of.


Well it's all been a fanciful thought up to now so haven't looked in to any with any degree of depth or certainty. However, as the saying goes, buy cheap buy twice.

I don't think I need to worry too much with these two brands but the 3401 or XFE 7-15 would be a nice ideal addition to my collection. Of course I'd then have to get some new pads....that's what I'll be telling the missus


----------



## chongo

Mark ST said:


> Well it's all been a fanciful thought up to now so haven't looked in to any with any degree of depth or certainty. However, as the saying goes, buy cheap buy twice.
> 
> I don't think I need to worry too much with these two brands but the 3401 or XFE 7-15 would be a nice ideal addition to my collection. Of course I'd then have to get some new pads....that's what I'll be telling the missus


To be honest bud the flex XFE 7-15 isn't any good :wall: to much vibration and didn't like the feel of it. I know of people buying it and then selling it on  so if I was you I would definitely go for the flex VRG :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5

chongo said:


> To be honest bud the flex XFE 7-15 isn't any good :wall: to much vibration and didn't like the feel of it. I know of people buying it and then selling it on  so if I was you I would definitely go for the flex VRG :thumb:


Sorry didn't reply last night. Was off to work - got to love those night shifts!

I don't think I've heard a bad word said against the 3401 to be honest, so at the mo, on face value I'd say that's got its nose in front.

I've been away from detailing for a little while so I'm itching to get back in to it.


----------



## euge07

is there a rupes uk service center?

I've never been fully impressed with mine being honest and would like it checked over


----------



## Simonrev

euge07 said:


> is there a rupes uk service center?
> 
> I've never been fully impressed with mine being honest and would like it checked over


http://www.rupestool.co.uk/p/uk/en/steve_s_repairs_and_installations


----------



## Big Bri

Glad i found this Thread.Thanks for all the input.

Rupes, Flex and thats it?.

Before reading i thought Rupes was the Rolls Royce with some M3 Kewl about it,the dogs,best machine,great system.Great Marketing.Looks Kewl,bit of a weird name Rupez,rooopes,catchy and Kewl.
* HO I want one*.
Being an owd git i have a little mooch first,read a bit.
Well,now i have read this thread, i wouldnt have one gi mi.
Hows buy a machine,it will need a MOD,loads break and customer service is- answer number 6 from the list to ease the stress,FOB him off[lie where i come from].
I KNOW,blame culture and all that,people are quicker to complain than praise.bad news Travels fast,Sell Millions and you only hear about a few bad ones.
Wouldnt need a customer service TEAM if they worked well enough.

Flex,who is flex.I think thats a fair guide.They all work so nobody seems to be screaming.Short and sweet.Did someone say they are German.Not perfect then.

I shall read some more.
Thanks again for the input all

BB


----------



## dazzlers82

Has this issue been fixed, or is it a case of doing the washer mod yourself to cure it.
weighing up my options if to get the rupes 15 or maybe 21mm throw


----------



## cleslie

dazzlers82 said:


> Has this issue been fixed, or is it a case of doing the washer mod yourself to cure it.
> weighing up my options if to get the rupes 15 or maybe 21mm throw


It isn't an issue as such that needs to be fixed. Any DA will stall in certain situations and that's the feature that helps prevent burning through edges etc which can happen with forced ration machines to a lesser extent and with rotaries to a larger extent. Rupes increased torque by 30% in the MK2 models so pad stall was lessened. The washer mod helps that further and is a very cheap and simple solution. Not everyone (Rupes included) feel there is a need for the washer mod and the machines work superbly straight out of the box.


----------



## broncoupe

Have the new flex 
wow just feels right and works have no problem with light to medium correction


----------



## Ultra

broncoupe said:


> Have the new flex
> wow just feels right and works have no problem with light to medium correction


I'm on my second flex the first died due to being worn after many years of graft, i replaced it with another of the same version.


----------



## euge07

the bearings or something internal in my rupes has become very loud and rattley. 

the backing plate also rubs on the rubber dustguard and burns the dustguard :O 

Ive had to order a different polisher as I cant be without one and don't know wether or not to spend money fixing the rupes  not great quality given the price tag, I only have it a year and half


----------

